# South Miami



## zihowie (Mar 19, 2008)

Are there any schools in South Miami? And what if anything do i need to know about picking a school. I know i dont want to go to some no name college where my degree doesnt matter. Help is welcomed and appreciated, so thanks


----------



## mysticalnyte (Nov 15, 2007)

There is the Art Institute of Miami where they offer an A.A. Culinary and a B.A in Culinary Management. I am currently going to the one here in Tampa for my B.A.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

The no name colleges sometimes tend to be the best kept secrets. If the program is accredited, do not automatically disregard the school.


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

My Alma mater, Johnson and Wales is just a short drive up Biscayne Blvd in North Miami. I think Miami-Dade Community Collage has a culinary certificate program (check me on that). I have also heard that The Breakers in West Palm Beach has a pretty good apprenticeship program.


----------



## tomas leon (Feb 13, 2008)

I go LCB Miami and it is great they have a lot to offer:chef:


----------



## kitchenadvocate (May 7, 2008)

Arts institute is in Ft Lauderdale
Johnson & Wales/not recommended
Le Cordon Bleu, Miramar 
Mcfatter's / Davie, FL


----------

